# Wheel Ceramic Coating



## Raymonndo (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello all

What do you recommend for a wheel ceramic coating? 

Thank you


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

CQUK DLUX, Gyeon Rim, Gtechniq C5. These are three, there are more. I have used all three. To be honest the difference is between zero and **** all. 
Any of these or similar do a great job.


----------



## Raymonndo (Aug 11, 2015)

Brand preference then really!

Just had a read and lots of people using this too:

https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/product-page/r-evolve-x-ceramic-wheel-coating


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Raymonndo said:


> Brand preference then really!
> 
> Just had a read and lots of people using this too:
> 
> https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/product-page/r-evolve-x-ceramic-wheel-coating


Again a very similar product. The most important thing is the preparation of the wheels before application. A thorough wash, iron remover, tar remover, Maybe even a clay bar. I did some wheels in September. I did the above followed by Meguiars wash plus and panel wipe. Maybe overkill, but they were squeaky clean before the application.

Technique and procedure is more important than the tiny differences in products.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I applied Carbon Collective Platinum paint on to my wheels this year after previously using C5. it Is still offering some really good protection.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Ive used C5 and Dlux, both perform well


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

Dlux, but I agree it’s more brand preference.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Berylburton said:


> CQUK DLUX, Gyeon Rim, Gtechniq C5. These are three, there are more. I have used all three. To be honest the difference is between zero and **** all.
> Any of these or similar do a great job.


Gyeon Rim is pretty much rubbish.

DLUX is a much more quality product.


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

I've used c5 wheel armour before and just applied some Krystal Kleen Detail R-EVOLVE 'X

c5 lasted about 18 months,kkd only been on 2 weeks so cannot really say anything about this apart from they are both very easy to apply,get the prep right and it will last


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Another long term user of Gtechniq C5.
Very happy with the results.
It's a bit of a chore prepping the wheels, but then again it's only once a year I do them.
I can only really comment on my wheel backs as I top up the faces regularly with Optimum Optiseal.
The wheel backs really clean up easily week after week.
My 11 year old rims still look box fresh despite being used daily.
I'm sure the C5 is a major contributing factor.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

You'll find there's next to nothing in them. I like gtechniq as if there's any left you can use it up on plastic trim. All the ones I've tried over the years last a very similar length of time. I've been trying wowos crystal sealant on a set of winter wheels and it's not a patch on a dedicated ceramic wheel coating.


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Have used IGL Wheel, Gyeon Rim, Gtechniq C5 and Kamikaze Stance. Easiest application and best longevity was Kamikaze Stance although its the most $$.

Got a year+ outta Gyeon Rim, although only about 9k fair weather miles. At about 18 months and 32k all-season miles on the Stance. C5 and IGL wheel were OK, but nothing extraordinary in my experience.


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

budgetplan1 said:


> Have used IGL Wheel, Gyeon Rim, Gtechniq C5 and Kamikaze Stance. Easiest application and best longevity was Kamikaze Stance although its the most $$.
> 
> Got a year+ outta Gyeon Rim, although only about 9k fair weather miles. At about 18 months and 32k all-season miles on the Stance. C5 and IGL wheel were OK, but nothing extraordinary in my experience.


Hi how did you find stance application :thumb:


----------



## DanWinfield (Feb 28, 2018)

ronwash said:


> Gyeon Rim is pretty much rubbish.
> 
> DLUX is a much more quality product.


Must have been a bad bottle or poor prep i think, ive done 9k miles and mine is still beading nicely and thats with using greenstar and autowheel on occasion.

Im going to try the carbon wheels platinum wheels next time around for a change however.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Another for dlux!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LankyWashmit (Jul 17, 2017)

Speaking of ceramic coatings and not sure if already mentioned on the forums, but.....I've placed an order for the complete Auto Finesse Ceramics pack from Halfords for £ 80, usually a hundred notes but some kind of payday deal just now. Usually I'm a fanbloke of the AF website but the same pack is £ 139 there so quite a substantial saving going with Halfords.


----------

